# White stringy stuff hanging from fins?? Fin rot only getting worse :(



## TrickyFish (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm starting to feel panicky. 

I treated Hercule's water with Jungle Fungus Clear for three days, and then stopped because he was beginning to get pale and I was afraid the medicine was going to hurt him. In the meantime, his fins only look worse, and this morning I wake up to find him _less_ pale, but there are two white stringy things hanging from his fins.
I had been battling with fuzzy/stringy stuff that would show up in his tank (they looked like little dust bunnies, almost) but they've not shown up again since using the medicine, so I suppose it might have been some sort of fungus?

I don't know what to do now. I've been doing a LOT of research, and I think maybe what he needs is warm water at a proper pH. I need advice! What should I do at this point??


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

It sounds like cotton wool disease, that usually appears after fin rot.


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

If it is just the edges of his fins that are starting to fray, then having him in a cycled and clean tank is the first step. Then I would bump up the heat in the tank. Betta's like warmer water between 80-82 degrees.

Also I would do water changes every couple days, at least 50%. Try this for 1 week. By week 2 if fins haven't healed up or regrowing then medicate. Hikari BettaRevive is good. I don't know if your betta is in a tank with other fish. If so isolate him and use the meds. I would do daily water changes when using this medication 70%.

I'm curious what size tank is he in? Fin rot builds up quickly in small tanks.


----------



## TrickyFish (Jun 5, 2012)

He's in a one gallon tank. I didn't know they needed more space/heaters when I got him. :/ 
I've been changing the water in his tank every day, more than 50%, since I found out he has fin rot, hoping the clean water would do the trick. 

I read that it can take several weeks to cycle a tank. Would that be too long for him to remain in the little tank at this rate? His fin rot isn't what I would call severe except for his 'top' fin, which is almost in half and was when I got him. His tail looks worse every couple days to me. I've read about bacteria solutions like Tetra Safe Start and Seachem Stability, but both have many mixed reviews. Would it be worth it to use one so I can get a bigger tank (with filter and heater) and move Hercule in right away?


----------



## TrickyFish (Jun 5, 2012)

I went out and bought a 5 gallon mini bow (that's all I have room for, unfortunately. I hope it's big enough.), a bottle of Tetra SafeStart, a heater and a little thermometer. Should I let the water get to the appropriate temperature and _then_ add Hercule? or would it be okay for him to be in the tank while the water temperature rises?


----------



## sholee (Jan 2, 2012)

Instead of buying all these medicines for your betta, have you tried the conservative treatment which just involves 1 teaspoon of aquarium salt per gallon of water? And daily water changes? 

My betta had really bad columnaris after his tail biting episode which was these white cotton like fuzz engulfing his fins, it started off as just white fuzz strings and I thought they would go away on their own with water changes but it got worse and worse. I put him on a 10 day salt water treatment and it all disappeared within the first few days. He's on his last day of the salt treatment and his fins are looking fantastic. If you decide to try this, keep the temperature at 75 degrees because bacteria tends to thrive in warmer temperatures and we don't want that right now when he's healing.


I would not add him in the 5 gallon tank yet especially if he's sick and needs water changes.. doing water changes for a 5 gallon tank every few days is a waste of water as well as tiring... and you should cycle the tank first so it can create good bacteria to eat his fish waste... It's a lot easier to cycle your tank with the fishless method rather than the fish-in method. Fishless cycle method takes about 1 month or so... while the fish in cycle is slower and more frequent water changes. I have definitely heard of tetra safe start but it does have mixed reviews like you said. I personally wouldn't try it because I don't want my betta to suffer or die because of my impatience.

You shouldn't just plop a fish into new water, you should acclimate him to the new tank's water temperature.


----------



## TrickyFish (Jun 5, 2012)

I have read different reviews on aquarium salt also, so I was hesitant to use it. If it's effective against fin rot, I would much rather use it to medicines. I don't want to make things worse for my poor fish. How long should I treat with the salt?

I don't have a heater for the little tank he's in, so no worries on the warm water :/



> You shouldn't just plop a fish into new water, you should acclimate him to the new tank's water temperature.


I intended to.


----------



## sholee (Jan 2, 2012)

10 days for the aq. salt treatment, no more than that. Best of luck with your fish!


----------

